# Hace mucho tiempo



## GUATAPÉ

*Hace mucho tiempo tomé la decisión
*Salut: je ne suis pas sûr quelle serait la façon la meilleur (même pas la correcte) pour tráduire cet-expression-là. Ici mes Propositions:

1) J'ai pris la décision, il y a beaucoup de temps, de (faire quelque chose)
2) Il y a beaucoup de temps que j'ai pris la décision, de (faire quelque chose) 
3) J'ai, il y a beaucoup de temps, pris la décision, de (faire quelque chose).
Est-que vouz avez des autres idées? -l'important c'est que la phrase soit correcte et la plus commune en français.


----------



## Adrien08

Hola,

El mas comùn es:
"Il y a longtemps, j'ai pris la décision de ..."

Ademas, en la tercera frase, no es correcto (de):?) separar el auxiliar del verbo.

Un saludo,
Adrien


----------



## GUATAPÉ

Merci Beaucoup Adrien.


----------



## carnedeinstinto

Adrien08 said:


> Hola,
> 
> El mas comùn es:
> "Il y a longtemps, j'ai pris la décision de ..."
> 
> Ademas, en la tercera frase, no es correcto (de):?) separar el auxiliar del verbo.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Adrien


 
En español no debe utilizarse la preposición _*de*_ en este caso. Lo correcto es decir "...no es correcto separar el auxiliar del verbo".


----------



## nuflo

¿Como decir, por tanto "no hace mucho tiempo", "il n'y a pas beaucoup de temps"?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

A falta de contexto y de frase:

Il n'y a pas longtemps.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## plumilla

Hola: 

¿Se puede traducir "Hace mucho tiempo que no te veo" por "Ça fait beaucoup de temps que je ne te vois pas"? 

¿Es obligatorio utilizar "longtemps" (Ça fait longtemps que je ne te vois pas)? 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pues sí, _longtemps._
_Beaucoup de temps_ es absolutamente incorrecto.


----------



## Diego Rimar

Pero no es incorrecto.
"Il y a beaucoup de temp que je ne te vois pas".


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_Beaucoup de temps_ es absolutamente incorrecto.


----------



## Gévy

Hola JJ:

Attention aux affirmations trop à la légère:





> − Adv. de quantité + *temps*.     _Assez, beaucoup, combien de temps; cela prend moins de temps_. CNRTL


Il faut expliquer dans quels cas oui et dans quels cas non. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## plumilla

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. 

No sé muy bien entonces qué pensar. Es verdad que me parece haber oído "Ça prend beaucoup de temps" pero no sé si el uso de "beacoup de temps" está prohibido con "il y a". 

Gracias


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Salut Gévy.
Je ne pense pas avoir été _léger._
J'ai répondu strictement à la question.
A plumilla:
Bueno, es que esto que planteas ahora es diferente.
_Ça prend beaucoup de temps _es correcto. Y creo que Gévy te puso el enlace para entenderlo. Saludos.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Pour ma part, je dirais une fois de plus que tout dépend du contexte mais je vais tenter d’expliquer un peu cela.

« _Cela fait/ il y a beaucoup de temps que je ne t’ai vu _» sont plus maladroits qu’incorrects. 
En interdire strictement l’usage serait excessif, mais on peut simplement les déconseiller dans un langage courant.
En tout cas, l’adverbe _*longtemps*_, permet de les éviter.

Dans « _Cela fait longtemps que nous n’avons pas déjeuné ensemble_ », l’adverbe longtemps marque _l’éloignement subjectif _d’une date dans le passé et change alors de durée selon le locuteur. Le dernier déjeuner a peut-être eu lieu il y a des semaines, ou des années.

Si, on veut indiquer l’intervalle de temps écoulé lui-même, on emploiera alors « _beaucoup, assez, trop_ » *+ de temps*. 
« _Dix ans au Groenland, cela fait beaucoup *de temps*_ ». « _Deux heures de préparation à l’oral, cela fait assez *de temps* pour moi_. ». 

J’espère que ces quelques éclaircissements pourrant aider à y voir un peu plus clair.

Bonne fin d'après-midi.

Josiane


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Juan Jacob:

Josiane a déjà répondu et très bien. 

Je disais "à la légère" parce que tu n'as pas pensé que ceux qui pouvaient lire ta remarque pouvaient croire que jamais, jamais on ne pouvait employer "beaucoup de temps". Tu as juste dis, à deux reprises, que:





> _Beaucoup de temps_ es absolutamente incorrecto.


Sans aucune autre précision. Il y avait de quoi confondre. Et c'est pour ça que je te demandais de préciser les usages. Nous sommes là pour expliquer à ceux qui ne savent pas les comment, quand et pourquoi. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## saintest66

Précision: beaucoup de temps est à mon avis aussi incorrect, c'est le langage des enfants peu habitués aux notions abstraites; beaucoup doit être plutôt réservé à des choses quantifiables; donc s'imposent 'longtemps' ou 'très longtemps' puisque longtemps a un peu perdu son sens premier, comme hui, aujourd'hui, et assez souvent 'au jour d'aujourd'hui', qui ne s'est pas encore imposé.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Gévy... voilà qui est dit !
Mais, je constate que parfois, _si j'en rajoute_, on me rétorque : _S'en tenir à la question ! (Règle xxx, de la part de votre GM = Gentil Modérateur)_
Alors je ne sais plus, parfois, sur quel pied danser !
Sur ce, bisous aussi !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Et avec le verbe prendre, que diriez-vous ? Ça m'a pris longtemps/Ça m'a pris beaucoup de temps ?

Et avec le verbe avoir: J'ai longtemps devant moi/ J'ai beaucoup de temps devant moi ?

Suis-je restée bébé, vraiment ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

saintest66 said:


> comme hui, aujourd'hui, et assez souvent 'au jour d'aujourd'hui', qui ne s'est pas encore imposé.



Jamais "au jour d'aujourd'hui" ne s'imposera car c'est de l'inculture pure et dure. Il y a deux circonstances où cela s'utilise: des personnes incultes qui ne connaissent pas l'étymologie, des personnes cultivées qui le font exprès par dérision, mais le commun des mortels ne dit pas cela.



			
				gévy said:
			
		

> J'ai longtemps devant moi


Je crois que cet exemple se passe de commentaire, en effet !




> Suis-je restée bébé


 Arreuuhhhhhhhhh !


----------

